# How many words does your 12-14mo say?



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

My dd really can only say Da-da. Although, she is very verbal and babbles ALL day long and also understands most of what we say to her. She points at things and gets very excited if it's something like a ballon or airplane. I always repeat the word to her several times trying to teach her and hoping she'll say it back! Just curious what other babies are able to say at this age?

Thanks!


----------



## lovesea (Mar 6, 2007)

My ds (13 months) says baba (daddy), he has said mama, but it's not like he looks at me and says it, so I'm not sure if it's a coincidence. He's always saying ka ka ka, so when we're in the garden with cats, everyone thinks he's saying cat. He always moos and miaows when he sees cows or cats. He's also very verbal and a lot of the time it sounds like he's saying something but I think it's just coincidence. He'll repeat/mimic words but I'm not sure if it counts if he doesn't attach any meaning to them.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

my ds, 12.5 months old says dada, mama, bye-bye (ba-ba), up (upah), woof (for any four legged animal), kitty, and "this" (he points and says "this, this, this") Like... I want to see this, take me there now! Oh, and he says ma (grandma) and Ti! (auntie)


----------



## slvsquared (May 3, 2007)

DD is 11 months and says mama, dada, 'ayla (our dog's name is Layla - and they're fast friends) and "no,no,no" when she's about to touch something she shouldn't.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

num nums, doggie, roof roof, duck, quack, baa (for sheep) up, down, byebye's, mamma, dadda, nana, mamaw, papaw, ticin (chicken) bananananana(banana lol) baby, awwwww, no no, shoe shoes (she doubles alot of stuff) shirt, shoes, eyes, hair, ear, teeth, tee tee's (means brush teeth) baf (bath) broom broom (sound of car) nuk, ni nite, stick, ow (ouch), elmo, ernie, pig toes (piggy toes) diaper diaper, uck, tinky (stinky)

my favorite ( i loo looo) I love you

poon (spoon)
kailey lee lee lee ( Kailey) pee a boo (peek a boo) two, sock, ice, brrr, hot, pry (pretty) , cracker cracker,

bear, wovi (lovie)

get chew ( I'm gonna get you







) book, leaf, burp,

she's a jabber pants lol


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Not many..."Lilly", our dog, which comes out "Ih-ee"
"Da-da"
"bu-oy" for bottle OR binky
"Bwee" for I want that
"Beh-wee" (Berry - her favorite food)

She doesn't use "Ma-ma" any more







: - I guess she figures I'm always here, so, no need. She lost "book" as well.


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

When DD 1 was at that age she said about 20 words (lots of animals, animal sounds, bye-bye, books, baby, etc.)

DD2 is 13 months and says mama, dada, bye-bye, baby, cat and uh-oh.

So, I think it varies greatly depending on the child.


----------



## tappinerp (Jun 14, 2006)

Says: This (dis) and Dadda

Signs: Hat, Dad, Duck, Dog, Brush teeth, Baby, all done, milk (but he only does this when he wants to nurse), eat, train, wash hands


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Dd said dada and mama at that age. Not long after that, she found some new words (very useful ones) and at almost 17 mos she has a few more. Her favorite word is "hereyougo," which said very fast means "Give that to me," "Take this," and "Yes I need that! I need that! NOWWW!"









She also at that age understood a lot of what we were saying without having many words herself. So if I asked, "Where's the cat?" she'd point at him and make a noise. If I asked her to do something, even something pretty complicated, she'd usually understand and do it. So while her vocabulary was (and maybe is still) small, her ability to understand and communicate is pretty good.


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

My almost 15 month old said Ma and Da until last week. Oh, and an imitation of a dog barking - not really a word. We added toddler versions of hi, bye, and all done last week.


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

i see so many of these threads, usually from a parent who may be concerned that their DC isn't talking as much as some say they should. or maybe i just read them all b/c i'm in the same boat. DD is 15 mo and says mama as well as other "words" if you count massive mispronunciations, which i do. it's coming along, and i've decided not to worry about it anymore. she repeats what i say to her sometimes very well but it's not consistent.


----------



## wfuteach (Jun 13, 2007)

I know that there is wide variation in when a child starts to talk and how many words they can say.

DD2 is 15 months old and can say mama, dada, Sa (for her sister Sam), up, uh-oh, makes most animal sounds, attempts most names and does a good job with them, and is very repetitive. But, I know she is verbal for her age. However, she JUST started saying much of anything within the past two months.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

my DD is 12 months and says mama, dada, uh-oh, yeah, and choo choo (we live by a train station, she'll wake up from a slient SLEEP to say "chooooooo chooooooooooooooooo!!!" and point in the general direction of the train if she hears one! lol!). She is always running around saying "BAP!" but I have no idea what it means lol, and she copied my friends baby in "nanananana" which to the other baby means no, but August never uses it as no, just babbles "nananana" when Cadence is around.
We have cats so I try to get her to say kitty, but she just smiles at them and makes a "kuh" noise with lots of spit LOL!

eta: she also says "awwwww" and just recently started saying "ooooohhhhh" in an amazed tone when she opens a book.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

At that age, probably just papa and that. DD didn't really start talking until she was around 20 months


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

13 mo DD says: Da Da, Baby (bay-bah), Hi (ha-eee), Bye-bye (buh-by), Wa-wa for water and our (spanish-speaking) nanny swears that she says "gato" (cat). She tries to woof like a dog and make ambulance sounds. She also signs: book, chicken, eat, milk, more, potty, airplane and car (which means "I'm bored--take me somewhere!!"







).

Oh, she also points to pictures in a book and says "dis, dis, dis".


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My almost 15 month old has at least 40 words that she says and a bunch of animal sounds and signs too.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

ds says quite a few words, I haven't counted, which include: mama or emma, which is my name, so he pronounces it as emma, kinda cute! Papa, more, ball, hi, bye, buoy or boogee for nursing, eye, hair, ear, car, bear, ba--for banana, cracker, cookie, book, baby, go, itty-for kitty, boy. That's all I can think of, there may be more.--alot of b words

But the funny thing is, he never says dada. I mean that is suppose to be the easiest sound for a baby to make, and I have never heard him say it.

Also he rarely says mama/emma. Only if I am in the other room and he wants me, but if I am there, I guess he doesn't neeed to address me.

Every baby is different, I wouldn't worry about it. I think one reason he may say many words is because he loves to read. He makes me read to him all the time, so he gets a lot of that in everyday.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

DD is 13mo old, she points and says dis(this). She also says, no,no,no..







Most recently she goes around saying dat, dat..

She is constantly saying ducka,ducka,ducka..I have NO idea what it means tho. She babbles in her own language, it's soo cute and funny!

She used to say mama, dada and baba..but not lately..hmmm

Can't wait for her vocab to expand..she has the cutest little girl voice







:

OH! She can also mimic noises I make with my mouth....and she say la-lou (love you) after I tell her I love you.


----------



## sarbear (Mar 21, 2007)

My 12 month old says:
mama
dada
hat
hot
oops (sounds like oats







)
ight (for light)
on


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

My (almost) 16 month old says mami, dada (or papi), mmmm, no no no (like another poster's child, when he's about to do something he's not supposed to), bebay (baby), do do doooooo (no idea, but adorable!).

Mostly though, he just babbles incomprehensibly. Which suits me (and him, apparently) just fine. He's got his whole life to talk, after all.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

My 27 mo has <30 words.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I think there is ****huge**** range of **toally normal**.

My little newphew is 25 mos and can speak in little 3/4/5 word sentences, which I think is rather normal/perhaps a tiny bit advanced, but not really. . "Get my water, please", "Pick me up now, please". "You come with me. Go car", "Crackers, please, no eggs", "Feed rabbit now, auntie", "Please read book now" "Get my toys please. Go now". "Chickens hungry. Get food, ok?"


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

our 13 MO is in the same exact place as your baby.
dada and a bunch of sounds and understanding and babbling but no real words yet.
he can produce about 15 signs and picks up new signs as quickly as I can manage to teach them.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I have to say I was happy to read that other kids don't choose Mama as their first word either. At 11 months DS started saying tickle-tickle which to me was a weird choice of first word but he rarely ever said Mama.
I think he had only 4 or 5 'real' words when he was about 13 months old.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

It was really hard to know whether or not to count a word at that age. I remember Alex would typically have 4-6 "core" words or signs that she would often use and they would slightly vary from week to week. And then there were a bunch of other words that she would say once and not again for weeks or months. "Dis," meaning "Identify this thing for me," and accompanied by a pointing finger, was by far the most popular word.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DS is 13.5 months and he reliably calls me (and dh







) "Mama." "Ayuh" means Qualia, his big sister. "Meh" is "more." He says "dat" and points for "that." And he's got a couple sounds that mean "yes" and "no" but aren't the actual words yet. Other than that, screeches and babble.


----------



## J's Mama (Apr 14, 2007)

My son just turned 14mos and we're a bilingual (Spanish-English) home. I bet early on that his first word would be 'gata' (cat)because he's obsessed with her and I was correct! So, he says: (1)gata, (2)ma (for mas) -more,signs this as well, (3)alla (over there), (4)sign for blender, (5)sign for 'no more', (6)meow sound for cat, (7)caw sound for bird, (8) growl sound for every other animal!!!







So, some of those aren't really words but I think they count as meaninful conversation! Still doesn't refer to DP or me as anything in particular as far as I can tell.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My ds just turned one. Most of what he "says" aren't real words, but he uses the sounds consistently enough that I know what he means.

Dada
ah-da = all done
ah-oo (oo like the sound in broom) = love you
dis = like the other babies means this
he only says mama when he's crying and upset about something


----------



## Decca (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm stunned at the kids who have more than ten reliable words! My 14 month old has four: Mama, Dada, du (duck), and ba (ball), with other sounds that I know what they mean but people outside the family would not.

He does have at least six very reliable signs, so I'm clinging to that as a sign he's progressing normally.


----------



## sweettalker (Jul 19, 2007)

None, at that age. He just started talking 3 weeks ago at 16 months, though, and in the past 3 weeks has learned about 12 words reliably.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

My DD is about 12.5 months. She says Mama, Dada, Anna (her name), Ney Ney (nurse), diss (this), booh (book), woof (for dog or basically all animals), bey (for teddy bear), ish (for real fish or goldfish crackers) moe (more), ahduh (all done), and uh oh when she drops something. She also makes animal sounds for dog, pig, cow, duck, and fish. And she signs a little too - eat, more, all done, up, bye bye, nurse, cat, and dog are the big ones.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anyuka* 
My dd really can only say Da-da. Although, she is very verbal and babbles ALL day long and also understands most of what we say to her. She points at things and gets very excited if it's something like a ballon or airplane. I always repeat the word to her several times trying to teach her and hoping she'll say it back! Just curious what other babies are able to say at this age?
Thanks!


none
mamamamama when she is distressed, but that's about it

She understands her name, knows who "mommy" and "daddy" are, and what "bring to ____" means. She also understands "yucky" means something Mommy doesn't want her to touch. THat used to result in her putting it down, but now she just looks up and grins.

Constant babbling though


----------



## KayCSmommy (Jan 9, 2007)

My son babbles alot and talks with his hands alot, but doesnt say much yet. He can say maybe 15 + words. His first word at about 8 mo was Mama, then dada. Now he says..
up, down, on, off, ight (light), fan, out, ni-night, bye-bye, woof-woof, eow-eow, bog (dog) at(cat) nana (either grandma or banana) num-nums, Hi, elllllow (Hello), ba (bad), no, op (stop), pane (plane). Today he told me "hi, baby" it cracked me up. There are other things he says and repeats several times but we dont know what they mean yet.
I have a hard time getting him to say words too. I can say words a hundred times and he will never repeat me, but my boyfriend says a word once he catches right on. My Grandma and I were trying to teach him his animals and he would point and blubber. Someone gave him an animal baby einstein movie for his birthday, and now he knows and says all the animals that are on that video. It made me mad that I worked with him so much and he picks it up from a stupid movie.


----------



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

I never cease to be amazed at the range of how kids develop. At a year, DS probably only said mama reliably and knew a handful of signs. Now at almost 17 months, he can say mama, woof, meow and (my favorite) cookie. Can you tell he likes mama, animals and cookies (in that order)? He also seems to have a few made up words that we don't quite understand. He knows about 25 signs. I'm floored by the one year olds that sound like they talk more than some of the grown folks I know!

I occasionally wish DS had more words, but know it will come with time. I was a very delayed talker and have childhood memories from when I couldn't talk and now I never run out of things to say!


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

14 mo: dadi, mama, nah (nurse), ni-ni (night night), buh bye, hi, up, cat, daggee (dog), num (food), bap-ba (baby), dat?


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

My 12mo says: mama, dada, go, cup, ball, Tuh (for Thomas), cat, dog, bye, hi, dat?, and he can sign for more, shakes his head no, waves, and points at everything.
My first son was speaking in sentences by 15 months.
My middle son didn't say Mama until 23 months, but a month later knew all his letters and numbers.

There is such a wide range of normal. I think most important is the desire to communicate with others and making an attempt to do so in whatever way they can.

Oops, almost forgot animal sounds! wu (woof), ka-ka (quack), tee (tweet).


----------



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

My daughter didn't even say mama or dada at 12-14 months. I think her first words started coming around 15 or 16 months, than at 18-20 months she had a language explosion! Now at 28 months, she never stops talking, she even talks in her sleep







.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK (Jun 18, 2007)

My little man is a motor mouth!

He says: Mama, Dada, act (cat all animals are cats), Mooooore (the number of o's is directly related to how badly he wants something) No, Ya (yes), Yulyul (Daniel, my brother) I Do ( I would always say I do when I put an olive on his finger and he picked it up!), Apple (all fruits and veggies are apples) and his two newest ones are duck and truck which sound almost identical "uck!" Duck is all birds and Truck is all vehicles.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

DD new 11 words at 1 year (including Mama and Dada) and about 4 signs. By 14 months I think she probably knew 16 or 17 words, and maybe 8 or 10 or 12 signs. She was really, really interested in signing around 13-14 months.

Her language explosion started around 15 months, and now (almost 19 months) she knows around 200 words. But, she's way ahead of her age verbally.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

NOT MUCH. MY13 mos. old says dada, but not just for my dh, for other things he cant quite say, too. He said Ma very well from 8-10 months, then stopped and now he calls me dada or baba....weird. who knows? he attempts to say dog, Daniel (boy i watch everyday), and this (when he points to something). He signs a bunch of things also, some correctly, some not, some he confuses, but I just am happy he is trying to communicate. He understands almost everything, just most noises are "enh" and "ah" right now.


----------

